# كم يكون عدد حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد سواء كان طول الحديد 6m أو 12mوقطر الحديد من 6mm-40mm



## محمد ابراهيم حسن (12 أبريل 2010)

كم يكون عدد حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد سواء كان طول الحديد 6m أو 12mوقطر الحديد من 6mm-40mm أرجو الإفادة من هذا الموضوع بالجدول


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (12 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم المتعارف علية عندنا فى مصر ان ربطة الحديد يكون وزنها الاجمالى 2 طن او ازيد بعض الكيلو جرامات وذلك للاسياخ اطوال 12 متر ولا يوجد عندنا 6 م وانا لم اره الي الان ومعلوم لدينا وزن المتر الطولى وبالتالى يمكن معرفة محتوى الربطة طول 12 م بعد تقريب عدد الاسياخ الى الاكبر والله الموفق


----------



## alileith (12 أبريل 2010)

*لدي طلبك*

الاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد ان هذا الجدول هو ما تنشد وقد حملته من هذا المنتدى ومشكور للاخوة الذي رفعوه وجزاهم الله خيرا
مع التقدير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (12 أبريل 2010)

بعد تحميل الملف لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## engabogabr (12 أبريل 2010)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (12 أبريل 2010)

هذا ملف راح تلكون بيه اوزان الحديد بالمتر طول وعدد الاسياخ بالطن الواحد 
اتمنى تستفادون منه​


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 أبريل 2010)

فؤاد الليمونى قال:


> اخى الكريم المتعارف علية عندنا فى مصر ان ربطة الحديد يكون وزنها الاجمالى 2 طن او ازيد بعض الكيلو جرامات وذلك للاسياخ اطوال 12 متر ولا يوجد عندنا 6 م وانا لم اره الي الان ومعلوم لدينا وزن المتر الطولى وبالتالى يمكن معرفة محتوى الربطة طول 12 م بعد تقريب عدد الاسياخ الى الاكبر والله الموفق


لا اعتقد ان السائل من مصر كما ان السؤال عن عدد الاسياخ بالطن ذلك ان الحديد يباع بالطن ويطلب بالطن لذا يجب معرفة عدد الاسياخ 
اعتقد ان الجدول موجود لدي وكلاء بيع الحديد


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أبريل 2010)

DiameterLengthSec.AreaNo of bars in ton_Weight per one longitudinal meter /kg__Total Weight for one bar /kg_660.2837500.221.32860.5024220.3952.378120.5022110.3954.7410120.7851350.6177.40412121.130940.88810.6614121.539691.20914.51116122.010531.57918.9518122.543421.99923.9820123.143342.46829.61622123.799282.98635.8325124.906223.85646.27528126.154174.83758.0532128.038136.31875.817361210.17498.90225106.827381211.33589.918119.016401212.5607.5810.99131.88


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل 
مرفق جدول حديد التسليح مبين فيه مساحه المقطع لكل قطر و وزن المتر الطولي و وزن السيخ بطول 12 متر 
...........
و ببساطه تقدر تحسب الوزن أو مساحه المقطع لأي قطر بمعرفه كثافة الحديد 7850 كيلو/ طن 
مساحه المقطع = نق2 /100 * 3.14 

وهناك طريقه تقريبيه سريعه لمعرفه الوزن 


وزن المتر الطولي من أي قطر = مربع القطر / 162 وهي طريقه تقريبيه 

مثال وزن المتر الطولي لحديد قطر 18 مم = 18*18 /162 = 2 
وإذا حسبت لنفس القطر بمعادله الكثافه 
مساحه المقطع = نق2 *3.14 =9*9*3.14/100 = 2.5434 سم2
وزن المتر الطولي = مساحه المقطع * 1 متر * الكثافه = 2.5434*1*7850/10000=1.9969

وهذا هو الفرق 2 : 1.9969 ولكنه يزيد في الأقطار الكبيره مثل قطر 40 مم 

ويفضل طريقه الحساب عن طريق مساحة المقطع والكثافه للدقه


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أبريل 2010)

عفوا كثافه الحديد 7850 كيلوجرام / م3


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات


----------



## abo musa (13 أبريل 2010)

محمد ابراهيم حسن قال:


> كم يكون عدد حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد سواء كان طول الحديد 6m أو 12mوقطر الحديد من 6mm-40mm أرجو الإفادة من هذا الموضوع بالجدول



السلام عليكم

باختصاص اخى الحبيب استعمل هذه المعادلة

عدد اشياش الحديد بالطن الواحد طول 12م =13500/ مربع قطر الشيش
مثلا شيش قطر 10ملم عدد الاشياش بالطن = 13500/100=135 شيش

ارجو ان اكون اجبت سؤالك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 أبريل 2010)

والله انا اعرف اجيب الوزن والعدد وحساب الكميات واي حاجه
لكن الشيش شنو ما عرفته


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (13 أبريل 2010)

الشيش = السيخ
والشيش كلمة بالعراقي ههههههه
واني أرفقة جدول يبين كل قطر وعدده بالطن الواحد 
وحعيد رفعه​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## علي منصور (14 أبريل 2010)

فية معادلة تقربية يمكن من خلالها حساب عدد الاسياخ في الطن الواحد
عدد الاسياخ في الطن = 13500 / مربع قطر السيخ
بمعني محتوي الطن من حديد 16 (4 لنية) = 13500/ 16 /16 =53.73 = 54 سيخ تقريبا


----------



## engabogabr (14 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوي الوزن المحسوب عن طريق الحجم في الكثافة يطلع عدد اكبر من الموجود بالطن مثلا والاغرب انة من مصنع لاخر او من نوع حديد عز وبشاي وتركي وغيرهم ممكن يفرق في السيخ للنوع الواحد حوالي 2 ك عن خبرة ...


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (14 أبريل 2010)

عندما يتم استلام الحديد يعطى معه وزن كل ربطة من الحديد يسمى قبان

ولحساب الوزن طريقه جدا سهل ولدوخون روحكم 

مساحة السيخ في طوله يطلع حجمه في المترك المكعب ويتم ضرب الحجم بالكثافة يعطيك الوزن 
المساحه= نق^2 * 3.14
الحجم = المساحة * الطول (12 متر )
الوزن = الكتله * الحجم

وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (14 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]بلال بن رباح[/font]*​ [font=&quot]أذّن بلال في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، ثم أذّن لأبي بكر في حياته ، و لم يُؤذّن في زمن عمر ، فقال له عمر : ما منعك أن تُؤذّن ؟ قال : إني أذّنت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى قبض ، و أذّنت لأبي بكر حتى قبض لأنه ولي نعمتي ، و قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( يا بلال ، ليس عمل أفضل من الجهاد ، فخرج مجاهداً ) .[/font]​ [font=&quot]أذّن لعمر إذ دخل الشام ، فبكى عمر و غيره من المسلمين .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (14 أبريل 2010)

ahmad858 قال:


> *[font=&quot]بلال بن رباح[/font]*​
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]أذّن بلال في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، ثم أذّن لأبي بكر في حياته ، و لم يُؤذّن في زمن عمر ، فقال له عمر : ما منعك أن تُؤذّن ؟ قال : إني أذّنت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى قبض ، و أذّنت لأبي بكر حتى قبض لأنه ولي نعمتي ، و قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( يا بلال ، ليس عمل أفضل من الجهاد ، فخرج مجاهداً ) .[/font]​
> ...


 

شنو الربط بالموضوع وين التسليح هههههههه


----------



## algos (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا......


----------



## محمد المعالي (1 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وتحية للمهندس علي الدجيلي


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا المشاركات كلها مفيدة
ولكن لى تعقيب على المعادلة الاخيرة الموجودة فى مشاركة الاخ الجليل م / محمد عبد الله حسن و ارجو ان يسمح لى وهى كالتالى :
وزن المتر الطولى=مساحة المقطع (سم2)*1متر*الكثافة(كجم/م3)=2.5434*100*7850/1000000=1.9969
وهذا التعديل لم يغير من الناتج ولكن فقط لضبط الوحدات و تحويلاتها فى المعادلة
وشكرا و ارجو من الله ان اكون على صواب


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين زملائنا


----------



## boushy (21 أغسطس 2011)

يتم حساب العدد وفقا للمعادلة التالية 
العدد = 13500مقسوما علي القطر مربع


----------



## م.بوليانا (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا

:75: :20: :75:​


----------



## star85 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*أتمنى ألا يتحول هذا المتندى الهندسي الرائع إلى منتدى ديني وآراء دينية*

سأل الاخ في هذه المشاركة عن موضوع هندسي وهو عن حساب عدد الاسياخ في الطن
فما الرابط بينه وبين الاحاديث الدينية في هذا الموضوع...
نتمنى من له أي رأي ديني أن يتفضل ويطرحه في منتديات خاصة ...
وشكرا" لكم...


----------



## ahmedramadi3 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## elfares (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الخواض (28 ديسمبر 2011)

يحسب عدد الاسياخ كالتالى 
عدد الاسياخ فى الطن =135/القطر بالسم تربيع 
مثلا عدد الاسياخ 14مم فى الطن =135/(1.4*1.4)=69 سيخة


----------



## bob_smma (28 ديسمبر 2011)

قطر 10 الطن 135 سيخ 
قطر 12 الطن 94 سيخ
قطر 16 الطن 54 سيخ
والاعداد دي انا عرفتها من موزع حديد 
لان المعادلات لاتعطي العدد الفعلي


----------



## rami0106762616 (1 مارس 2012)

أخي العزيز ممكن حساب عدد الاسياخ لاي قطر حديد في الطن الواحد بطريقة سهله جدا وسريعه من دون عناء
اقسم 13500 علي مربع قطر السيخ


----------



## مرمر88 (1 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم يمكنك معرفه عدد السيخ في الطن الواحد من خلال هذا القانون 

No of steel in one ton *=*[FONT=&quot]







=27000/2D^2

حيث D هو قطر السيخه واحده ب ملميتر 
[/FONT]


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (1 مارس 2012)

المسألة مش حفظ أنت ممكن تجيب كتلة السيخ بالكيلو جرام للاقطار المختلفة وتقسم الطن على كتلة الاسياخ يعطى الناتج عدد الاسياخ طبقا للقانون الكثافة =الكتلة /الحجم وانا عندى الكثافة =7850 كجم /م^2 وعندى الجحم = المساحة فى طول السيخ )22/7 *d^2 الكل /4 وبعد كده الضرب فى طول السيخ 12 م ينتج الكتلة للسيخ اقسم الطن / الكتلة للسيخ = عدد الاسياخ فى الطن


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (1 مارس 2012)

7850 kg/m^3


----------



## رمزي2009 (1 مارس 2012)

*عدد الاسياخ*

ملف عدد الاسياخ في الطن


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (3 مارس 2012)

تسلمولنا يا رب


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (3 مارس 2012)

ستجد طلبك في هذا الملف بإذن الله


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووورين على المعلومات


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (25 يوليو 2013)

بص يابشمهندس بمنتهى البساطه لحساب عدد الاسياخ لاى قطر اعمل الحسبه دة اقسم 13500 على مربع القطر المراد معرفة عدد الاسياخ فيه فى الطن الواحد هيطلعلك عدد الاسياخ بمنتهى البساطه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Nasser Hassan (25 يوليو 2013)

13500/مربع القطر


----------



## mos (18 نوفمبر 2013)

أسياخ ال 6 و 8 مم تكون طول 4م بالسعودية


----------

